# Got a few calls finished



## TTP GC (Apr 8, 2022)

4" tube
Much of trumpets

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful calls…. I still can’t play them though. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 8, 2022)

Tube or trumpet?


----------



## Ray D (Apr 8, 2022)

Trumpet. It looks nice hanging in my game room though. Lol


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 8, 2022)

Buy one from me and I'll show u an easy way to play


----------



## Ray D (Apr 8, 2022)

I got one from Brian Mero. His are said to be easy to run… not for me though. . I’ve watched every video available. Not sure I want to try another one. Lol. I’ll pm you


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 8, 2022)

Those calls are exquisite! Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 9, 2022)

Ray D said:


> Trumpet. It looks nice hanging in my game room though. Lol


Same here...in fact, Ive not heard many trumpet or that style builders able to string together more than 3 yelps...or hit one on demand :)


----------



## Ray D (Apr 9, 2022)

FLQuacker said:


> Same here...in fact, Ive not heard many trumpet or that style builders able to string together more than 3 yelps...or hit one on demand :)


I ordered one during the off-season and practiced for months. I can’t consistently make a sound I’m confident in.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 9, 2022)

Never tried a call other than a mouth Reed. But I ain't that big of a hunter.


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 9, 2022)

Practice practice practice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 9, 2022)

TTP GC said:


> Practice practice practice


There's more money waisted on trumpets than all other calls combined...guarantee it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 9, 2022)

Probably. I sell a lot of them and if they need help do that too
Strikers lose more


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 9, 2022)

I could see that happening, like losing a block of wood in the forest...


----------



## Ray D (Apr 9, 2022)

FLQuacker said:


> There's more money waisted on trumpets than all other calls combined...guarantee it.


Your probably correct Wayne….. I have a couple to back that up. I purchased an inexpensive one just to try one….I sounded terrible using it. Then I purchased a “good” one thinking it would be easier to use. I made better sounds with it but nothing I would have confidence using in the woods. 
That being said, some of the best turkey sounds I’ve heard have come from a trumpet… just not by me. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 9, 2022)

Try a persimmon

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

